# New handle



## NO ChoP! (Oct 22, 2013)

So this is a Dojo 6" petit gyuto with a hidden tang cocobolo handle. 
Matching saya is being glued up as I type....


----------



## greasedbullet (Oct 22, 2013)

This turned out great. It was very comfortable too.


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 22, 2013)

What a great looking handle.


----------



## cord_steele (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice handle, nice knife.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 23, 2013)

The handle looks a little bit Don Nguyen inspired. Looks good Chris, those Dojos are good little knives.
What color is the spacer? It looks almost pink in the pics.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks guys
The spacers are rust and black.


----------



## Dream Burls (Oct 23, 2013)

Very nice. Definitely shades of Don Nguyen in there.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, his handles are awesome.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 23, 2013)

I think Chris actually went into Don's brain and implanted the idea long before either made a knife handle. The fact that he's making them after Don is all a cover. You know...like Inception.


----------



## tripleq (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm not usually a fan of cocobolo but man, you got this one dead on. The grain looks really nice. Congrats.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd say it's a fine looking D handle for a Western gyuto, great work Chris. 

I might have to steel some of your ideas.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 23, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I think Chris actually went into Don's brain and implanted the idea long before either made a knife handle. The fact that he's making them after Don is all a cover. You know...like Inception.



I hope this isn't a dream I'm living in right now...

Chris that looks awesome. Fit and finish looks great.


----------



## jklip13 (Oct 25, 2013)

how does the blade perform?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 25, 2013)

It's pretty thin. The grind is relatively flat. The stainless cladding is pretty crappy looking, but the AS edge is awesome. It makes a nice lightweight small board or line knife. For the money, the larger Dojos are a terrific value.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice Chris


----------

